# Intakes?



## zimmie (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay people self explanitory topic I know but I have a few requests here...
1) Im looking at the Jim Wolf Pop Charger, The Nismo intake and an Injen intake
2) Which of these is the better buy?
3) Does anyone out there have any one of these system and could offer me any advice
It would probably be helpful if I mentioned i drive an 06 350z enthusiast...Im asking because Im not really that talented in the picking of performance parts. Ive done my research and from the sound of it, it seems like the Popcharger is the way to I mean its cheap and obviously gets results I just want wiser peoples opinions before I dive into my project. Oh and about how much hp should I expect staying naturally aspirated. Thank you for your time and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

pop charger is the best bang for the buck. I ran it for a while, then switched to the Nismo.....the nismo didn't feel like it had the umph the JWT did, so I swapped back to it.

the pop charger gets the results more often than others, especially with accompanying mods like plenum spacers and stuff.


----------



## zimmie (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks now i also heard about an ecu tune with the popcharger and i havent read anything about that while researching the popcharger... do you know anything about that


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

technosquare does some reflashes, but it's not worth the money with just basic bolt ons to get the reflash done. Especially with just an intake.


----------



## zimmie (Jul 9, 2006)

alrighty youve definitely been a big help and sweet car btw i know i mentioned it already but what the hell can never be to complimentitive right?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

haha thanks man. Congrats on the Z purchase.

i know you wanna stay N/A, but once you get the bug for power, you're screwed. I suggest you save up for forced induction


----------



## zimmie (Jul 9, 2006)

haha thats what im worried about right now tho i have no money really and i need a job...whats a good combo of parts for under $785 cuz thats what im working with right now.


----------



## zimmie (Jul 9, 2006)

dude just got my popcharger put on and can definitel tell some difference not only does te Z sound more viscious but there definitely a noticeable kick...thanks for the advice next up wil lbe tackling an exhaust im thinking borla although my friend can get me a hell of a deal through magnaflow


----------

